# Neutralizing acid stain help



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm doing a floor for contractor friend of mine in his own home. We are both newbs to acid staining and have done a lot of research. So far everything has went well except that trying to remove the stain residue in prep for sealing is proving to be a challenge. 

Put two coats of H&C 'Crumbled Brick' using the spray/broom/spray method. After it dried we neutralized, rinsed, and scrubbed...and scrubbed....and scrubbed...and scrubbed. 
There is still a lot of residue coming up. 

Our test area only got one coat. I was able to completely remove the residue without a whole lot of trouble. But it was a little too light so we went with two coats on the main area. 


Is there any tricks to help remove this residue? 

Perhaps an ammonia based cleaner would help? So far have only used baking soda and warm water. 

Maybe rent a floor buffer or something? 

This is how part if it looked today.

Any ideas appreciated, thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Whats it say on the can?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Whats it say on the can?



Just to scrub it till All residue is removed. I was hoping there might be some trick to speed it up..

The amount of scrubbing it's taking is crazy


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

When I've used H&C , we neutralized with baking soda and a sprinkler can, then shop vac, rinsed with a nice professional ringer mop , clear water and shop vac. No big deal, is it possible you are over thinking it?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hog said:


> When I've used H&C , we neutralized with baking soda and a sprinkler can, then shop vac, rinsed with a nice professional ringer mop , clear water and shop vac. No big deal, is it possible you are over thinking it?



I hope I'm over thinking it. The H&C specs say clearly that All residue must be removed. And I can see the residue potentially causing sealer failure, it would be like painting over a chalky surface. 

I read in some other places that its ok to use an alkaline soap to help remove it.. Guess I will just keep scrubbing.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

water, scrub, shop vac

water, scrub, shop vac

water, scrub, shop vac


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like the ammonia is the way to go


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, I'm going to pick some up and try to finish the cleaning today.


----------

